
Facebook Admit Click Fraud Problem, Says Fix Coming Today - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/21/facebook-admit-click-fraud-problem-says-fix-coming-today/
======
andrewljohnson
Wickedfire is such a scummy site. I blogged about how people were using
facebook to post fraudulent ads, and they cursed me soundly in a forum. I'm
surprised TechCrunch would even deign to quote them in a piece.

Here's the comments WickedFire users left on my blog, craziest comments I've
ever had on a blogpost for sure
<http://www.trailbehind.com/trips/view_report/56990/>

~~~
vaksel
Wickedfire is to HN as 4chan is to reddit. Its all black hat this, black hat
that, cheating and lying to get an extra buck. Granted not everyone is, but
that's the overall vibe you get from reading it

------
callmeed
I've had a $35 daily budget with FB for about 5 months now. What should I do?

